
Social news sites such as Digg, Nestscape, Fark, etc. are said to be losing momentum - szczupak
http://www.businesshackers.com/2007/08/15/social-news-sites-such-as-digg-nestscape-fark-etc-are-said-to-be-losing-momentum/
======
Kaizyn
Is this surprising to any reader here? The signal to noise ratio drops as more
users join up. Also, when you have a number of balkanized sub-groups at a site
who like different things, about the only content they can all agree on as
'great' is LOLcats and anti-Republican propaganda. These problems can be
solved... at least if enough venture capital is thrown at the problem.

~~~
cellis
so true. I liked digg, honestly, and far past the "early adopter phase". Then
it seemed like every front page story was either about what Microsoft was
doing wrong (HOLY SHIT MSFT DID THIS!!!!), what new liberties Bush was taking
away, etc. Or, of course, a recursively titled "Digg gains ground on
slashdot", etc.

